# What type of 3DS do you own? (pictures welcome)



## cosmic-latte (Mar 23, 2015)

What type of 3DS do you own and what does it look like? Mine is a blue Pokemon X and Y limited edition 3DS XL.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 23, 2015)

*Nintendo 3DS Aqua Blue*





*Nintendo 3DS Legend of Zelda 25th Anniversary Gold/Black* (Still new and sealed)





*Nintendo 3DS XL Red/Black*





*New Nintendo 3DS White*





This is not a Nintendo 3DS as such, but I am including it because it is technically still part of the console family.

*Nintendo 2DS Blue/Black*


----------



## matt (Mar 23, 2015)

Currently running have 3DS standard size cosmos black playing acnl


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 23, 2015)

matt said:


> View attachment 87750
> Currently running have 3DS standard size cosmos black playing acnl


Typical list up above for me eh matt? lol


----------



## matt (Mar 23, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Typical list up above for me eh matt? lol



I expected more Jason   wheres the acnl limited edition mate? Lol


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 23, 2015)

matt said:


> I expected more Jason   wheres the acnl limited edition mate? Lol


I deeply apologise for not living up to your expectations.


----------



## Holla (Mar 23, 2015)

I own a regular 3DS XL that I got back in July 2013! It's NA's Blue/Black colour (so Blue on the outside, Black on the inside) ^.^ I've only had the clear Pokemon case for about a month though. (I imported it from Japan).  I have no intensions of upgrading to the New 3DS, I love mine just the way it is.



​


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

Nice collections, I actually had a Black 3DS at one point, it even had the ambassador games on it because I bought it used 

Debating on if I should get one of these 'new' ones for OR/AS or AC NL though


----------



## Coach (Mar 23, 2015)

I have a Red and Black 3DS XL. It's really weird when you play on an XL then go back to a regular sized one o.o


----------



## Mariah (Mar 23, 2015)

We already have this thread.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

Coach said:


> I have a Red and Black 3DS XL. It's really weird when you play on an XL then go back to a regular sized one o.o


ah, haha yes it is, but i liked the edges better and the layout were easier on me

felt a bit weird to get a slim ps vita though but it feels better in my hand since they're small.


----------



## matt (Mar 23, 2015)

Mariah said:


> We already have this thread.



Oh well 
we have loads of duplicate threads and oversized signatures
But life's not perfect


----------



## Mariah (Mar 23, 2015)

matt said:


> Oh well
> we have loads of duplicate threads and oversized signatures
> But life's not perfect



That's why you report them.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 23, 2015)

Mariah said:


> We already have this thread.



My bad.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Holla said:


> I own a regular 3DS XL that I got back in July 2013! It's NA's Blue/Black colour (so Blue on the outside, Black on the inside) ^.^ I've only had the clear Pokemon case for about a month though. (I imported it from Japan).  I have no intensions of upgrading to the New 3DS, I love mine just the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I love your case!


----------



## EpicLazer (Mar 24, 2015)

I have the plainest Black 3DS XL.






Ech


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 24, 2015)

cosmic-latte said:


> What type of 3DS do you own and what does it look like? Mine is a blue Pokemon X and Y limited edition 3DS XL.



Mines the same as yours!! I love my 3DS. <3 My sister has the red version of this and my little sister has a Pink XL.


----------



## Moddie (Mar 24, 2015)

I also have the blue X and Y limited edition 3DS XL. I love it so much. I'm glad that in the end I picked the blue over the red.


----------



## Chris (Mar 24, 2015)

As has already been pointed out, we do already have an existing thread for this here so please use that one instead. 

But, to answer the question, I have the same blue Pok?mon 3DS XL as the OP.


----------

